# Outa Staters



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I understand this is a good forum and all but it is called NODAk Outdoors. For north dakota residents. What is the main reason you joined these forums? (don't worry, I like everyone here but just wondering)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most of the topics here are related country wide.

I'm sure you'd be surprised to hear that MN actually has a higher visitor % here than ND - and ND is only around 15% of the overall visitors.

So my elementary math says 8.5 people out of 10 are outta staters. 8)

There's some friendly friday night math for ya.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol thanks i never said that outa staters come here i was just wondering what brought them to come to nd for hunting


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I stumbled across the site searching the web one night while looking for something to read... I enjoyed the information, banter, pictures and stories.

Many of you guys do a very nice job with your stories and pictures. 
Keep it up. :beer:

This is the only forum I have ever joined.

YoteSlapper


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i have joined others but never stayed loyal. for sure this site has my most posts on it. plus everyone here is friendly.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

I moved to montana, and I typed in coyote hunting in Montana b/c I was so bored looking at the walls doing hw. Coyotes are the only thing I can afford to hunt out here this year since I'm not a resident. Most States if you go to school in the state you can get a resident license, not here, have to live here so many months and get your license and the like switched over!! Is that the case in the Dakotas? Great forum, gotta love it, this forum helps drive the addiction when you can't always make it 2 the bush


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome out of staters! I will never be one because ND is God's country!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I searched for hunting sites. Once I found it I was hooked. I have learned a few tricks, hopefully taught a few tricks and enjoy reading the articles.

If for some reason anyone on here feels for some reason I shouldn't take part in this website, Please tell me and I will do everything possible to resolve the issue. As for being from out of state yes I am. But aren't we all here for the same reasons, to become a better Coyote killer?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Welcome out of staters! I will never be one because ND is God's country!


I beg to differ Fallguy...I live just to the south of you and I was thinking SD was God's country...guess I might be wrong huh??anyways both states are great I think..the wide openness, awesome hunting and fishing and smaller towns is what I like the best...I live in town but only have to drive less then 2 blocks to start hunting..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Dakotas share a lot in common, and pretty much have all the same opportunities.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

dynarider68 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome out of staters! I will never be one because ND is God's country!
> ...


LOL :wink:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

fallguy you're technically mn but right next to nd. also north and south dakota used to be one state until they divided so that would be why they have so much in common. hence the reason they both have dakota in their name. little fyi :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> fallguy you're technically mn but right next to nd. also north and south dakota used to be one state until they divided so that would be why they have so much in common. hence the reason they both have dakota in their name. little fyi :wink:


Since when do you know more about me than I know? Little FYI: I live in Grand Forks not EGF. Get it right.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

... oh sorry thought you said east grand forks.... my bad okay you live in god's country then....


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am here because there is a BOATLOAD of info on here. I found it one night when I was Googling the question whether or not a 17HMR was a good coyote round...    :eyeroll: :lol:

I live in the REAL God's Country, Montana. :wink:


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

nosib said:


> I understand this is a good forum and all but it is called NODAk Outdoors. For north dakota residents. What is the main reason you joined these forums? (don't worry, I like everyone here but just wondering)


Predator hunting.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hagfan72 said:


> I live in the REAL God's Country, Montana. :wink:


doesnt god own everything :wink: lol everything in the midwest seems like a nice plact to hunt


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I found it while searching for fox and coyote hunting forums


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

also got another question for you. not trying to be mean but what brings people to nd because i know you dont like paying extra money to hunt or fish outa state.


----------



## JayHelfrich (Dec 8, 2008)

hagfan72 said:


> I live in the REAL God's Country, Montana. :wink:


Amen to that my northern brother! I live in Butte, Montana but work in North Dakota right now. I found this site while looking for walleye tips and such. I really enjoyed the fact that people liked to share and there were such a diversified group of people.

I don't mind paying "outa stater" fee's to hunt and fish in another state because to me it is all about the adventure and the cost is not going to hold me back from doing what I want to do. I have held hunting and fishing licences in the following states and countries:

Montana, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, California, Nevada, Texas, Wyoming, North Dakota, British Columbia in Canada, and Mexico.

I get around. And have the photographic evidence to prove it! 

Jay


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey all! If we want to get technical let's settle this right now. If we are arguing about who lives in God's "Country" I think we can all agree: We all live in it. It's the United States of America. You better be with me on this one!


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Hey all! If we want to get technical let's settle this right now. If we are arguing about who lives in God's "Country" I think we can all agree: We all live in it. It's the United States of America. You better be with me on this one!


You are so right fallguy the great USA is gods country.I am a US Army veteran and thanks to all that gave the ultimate sacrifice so that we can have the freedom to do what we love to do


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

+1

YoteSlapper


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

dynarider68 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome out of staters! I will never be one because ND is God's country!
> ...


Your all wrong! Wyoming, now that's God's country. A town with a pop. of 3,000 is big, I like it.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ckchub said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all! If we want to get technical let's settle this right now. If we are arguing about who lives in God's "Country" I think we can all agree: We all live in it. It's the United States of America. You better be with me on this one!
> ...


Actually, you guys are right. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

now that we've determined what god's country is :lol: why have people from outa state joined these forums.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I originally joined for the predator hunting, but now I am always posting in the rifle, big-game, and other topics. I LOVE NODAK! :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I joined because I was looking to buy a rifle and did and wanted some opinions. I did a web search and found this place. I started reading more and more and really enjoyed most of the threads. Fallguy was the first one to really impress me. I was new to coyote hunting and he was more than willing to share his knowledge. I also like the Politics forum. It's one of the few political forums that most of the people on here share my beliefs. But for all the help people on here have provided to me I figured a fee of $10 is really cheap.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got hooked to this site about three years ago. I was doing some research.....not internet scouting......about snow goose hunting and seeing if the flock hit the dakotas yet.....then I was hooked.

Loads of info from ice fishing, politics, waterfowl hunting, deer hunting and just good old story telling.

Also have bought things from the store. Great site. Chris and mods...keep up the great work. :beer:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

good ole uncle sam decided it was for the better good of the Air Force to move me to minot after keeping me in idaho for 7 years. i will no longer be an out of stater come march. we have the same problem in idaho only its all californians moving here buyin up all the land and making the prices go thru the roof.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> Fallguy was the first one to really impress me. I was new to coyote hunting and he was more than willing to share his knowledge.


I am glad I was a help to you. I appreciate the comment.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

:beer: fallguy is a good man :wink:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

nosib said:



> :beer: fallguy is a good man :wink:


That's the main reason I joined. He knows a hell of a lot about coyote hunting and is willing share with anyone. Hey, it's $10 a year to be a member. $10 is more than worth it for the info you get on here. Damn, some of the jokes I get from people off here are worth it. The advise I have received from the members has improved my enjoyment of hunting (all types) 10 fold. :beer:


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I too visit here because of the great participants from the predator hunting folks. Good infomation being passed and great photos of success. I would hope that if anyone were coming to Alaska and needed answers about anything in Alaska they would ask me. Should I get to ND, SD, WY, MT, or any of God's handywork, I hope someone would set me up with helpful hints.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd have to say this forum has some of the most experienced coyote hunters and a plus is they are all willing to help. they aren't snobs like some people.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

nosib said:


> I understand this is a good forum and all but it is called NODAk Outdoors. For north dakota residents. What is the main reason you joined these forums? (don't worry, I like everyone here but just wondering)


so the "in staters" could ask what brought the "outa staters" to this site... for ever 20 ppl on this site 2 are from nd... so for every 100 there are 10... say you are looking for an answer to a question you may have, would you want 10 different people to give you an answer or 100?.. 100 answers would be more informative, would it not?... what im getting at is, we are here to help you find your answers... and maybe there is a chance that some day we might look to you for an answer...

i joined for the info as well, and i am just south of the state line and it kills time when im not huntin or workin...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i was askin why people joined... not why you joined to help me :wink:


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

well im from PA lol i joined because i liked the atmosphere of the forums and the people are great and the info and help is good.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hows the yote population in pa?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was actually directed here from an out of stater when I found out I was headin to ND lol!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

was always wondering what is the price of a license of an outa stater for furbear i know for instate its like 8$ or so.


----------

